# EC90 Crank Set...



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

Why can I not find the EC90 crank set on the easton web site any more? I have been quite interested in these cranks and have noticed a few reports of defects.... have the cranks been taken out of production?


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes. I ride with a guy that just had his warrantied. They gave him a SRAM Red and told him they would not be sending out anymore until they figured out what was causing the failures.


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

I talked to Easton today about a warranty crank and it seems they're getting out of the crank business for now.


----------



## 2barph (Aug 10, 2006)

I just installed a set of Easton Cranks on my RSL. What is the problem, should I be worried, and what do I need to watch for? thank you!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

There has been numerous reports of the spindle starting to seperate from the driveside crank.


----------



## rohal (Jun 18, 2002)

007david said:


> I talked to Easton today about a warranty crank and it seems they're getting out of the crank business for now.



Cutting and running hardly inspires confidence in other new Easton products (carbon clinchers?). Is this an admission of failure?


----------



## 2barph (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks. I will keep a watch on this!


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

Rohal, I agree cutting and running is not a smart thing to do. I will also say I've read nothing but absolute goodness about the ec90 carbon clinchers. As someone who now has just over 2000 miles on a set, they are nothing short of a revelation for a clincher, and I expect to get many great years out of them. Pretty sure Easton knows what they're doing when it comes to wheels. ;-)

They should have know better than to start screwing with trying to produce cranks.


----------



## OldBiker (Feb 9, 2008)

I am in the process of sending back my THIRD set of failed Easton cranks. The last set lasted almost the entire season. IMHO all Easton EC90 cranksets will fail, it is just a matter of time.


----------

